# No bones about it, this is one different bike!



## Ray (Jul 14, 2013)

Someone has a sense of humour. I think.

http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/3931970153.html


----------



## OldRider (Jul 14, 2013)

HAHA I like it  Is that what they call a bare bones bike?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 14, 2013)

Barney Rubble owned that one. :^)


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2013)

And who can forget the "Flinstone Flyer"? Once again, it looks like Barney got a little bit too high.
Fred doesn't look like he's feeling much pain either!


----------



## neighbor (Jul 15, 2013)

Ray said:


> Someone has a sense of humour. I think.
> 
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/3931970153.html




'Tis I, shootin' for best of Craigslist 
He He He


----------



## jkent (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like just a Carcass of a bike to me!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks picked over...not much meat on the bones.
My apologies for that one, but I just cleared 3,000 posts and 4K seems so far away.
Chris


----------



## jacdan98 (Jul 15, 2013)

Look! it has the very rare bone marrow hubs!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 15, 2013)

jacdan98 said:


> Look! it has the very rare bone marrow hubs!




It can be cloned....always a new one to be had from the DNA


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 15, 2013)

If the original owner were to see his bike how it looks today, he would be rolling in his grave.
Not bad, right?
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 15, 2013)

This bicylcle is a dead ringer of one I used to own myself and in the same bone white color combo too.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Looks picked over...not much meat on the bones.
> My apologies for that one, but I just cleared 3,000 posts and 4K seems so far away.
> Chris




Congrats pal!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks "bad to the bone" to me.
someone just pulled a real "boner"
a "bonified" archeological find...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

Ray said:


> Someone has a sense of humour. I think.
> 
> http://montreal.en.craigslist.ca/bik/3931970153.html




I get it..good one Ray!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

jacdan98 said:


> Look! it has the very rare bone marrow hubs!




I'll laugh at that one to-marrow!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'll laugh at that one to-marrow!




They just discovered a Hadrosaur with a T Rex tooth in its tail that bone grew over after the fact proving t Rex wasn't just a scavenger!... Chk to see if any teeth are embedded in this guy!


----------



## richtrix (Jul 16, 2013)

There's no Bones about it.....That's Pre Historic bicycle remains!


----------



## Boris (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm no expert, but this certainly appears to predate the the Boneshakers of 19th century by a longshot. Good news for all the bicycle textbook companies out there though, what with all the revised editions they'll be selling.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 16, 2013)

It's a Firestone Vagaboned lightweight...sorry, I'll go away now.


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm getting a "boner" looking at that bike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 17, 2013)

vincev said:


> I'm getting a "boner" looking at that bike.




Glad I'm not the only one.


----------

